# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Xtaberry's DILD Notebook.

## Xtaberry

Hi! I suppose I'll go by Berry. I'm in my early 20s, and coming back to lucid dreaming after a few years hiatus. I was lucid dreaming very regularly in my teens, and a huge lurker here - it's amazing I remembered my log in.

I've recently had a completely unintentional increase in my dream recall for reasons unknown, which has me regularly remembering dreams for the first time in a while. I realized I miss my lucid dreams, so I decided to dust off my trusty dream journal and sign up for a course to hold myself accountable as I get back into the rhythm of reality checks, journaling, and achieving lucidity. In addition to the typical, fun-oriented dream goals, I'm hoping it'll help me manage my sleep schedule and give me some stress relief during my busy school term. I was the most diligent I ever have been about my sleep during those years I was lucid dreaming, and I hope getting back to it will bring those habits back.

I used to have some issues with getting overly excited upon achieving lucidity and waking myself up, as well as losing vision in my lucid dreams. I haven't yet got lucid in this new phase of my lucid dreaming journey, so I'll cross those bridges when I come to them.

I want to make a specific effort to record my hours and quality of sleep for my own benefit, and plan to include those in my (hopefully) daily posts alongside my journaling efforts, reality checking, and lucidity successes.

----------


## Sivason

Glad to have you here. I think this course work should help relieve stress as you will learn a dozen or so interesting meditation types. Some you will like more than others. They all develop a skill and provide the benefits one would expect from meditation. Let me know as questions come up.

----------

